# New episode of Glee after Super Bowl



## sieglinde

Some were stung by the Hawaii 5.0 episode after one of the playoff games. Be aware that a new episode of Glee is after the Superbowl. Look at your local guides (Mountain and Central time zones especially) and adjust appropriately. Gllee does not seem like a show that would necessarily add football fans as new viewers.


----------



## mattack

...it's supposedly airing at 7:30 Pacific.. Obviously add a lot of pre-and post padding. (Well, IIRC it only lets you add 10 minutes of pre-padding, so maybe a long manual recording would do.)


----------



## MikeMar

haha, make a 5 hour manual recording block


----------



## That Don Guy

Okay, this was six years ago, but when Fox aired the Super Bowl in 2005, the show that followed it started at 10:45 Eastern.

Don't forget about the possibility of overtime in the game.

I am a little surprised there are no current plans to repeat the episode in February, considering (a) a large chunk of the fanbase is young kids, (b) even if it airs "as scheduled", it won't end until 11:30 PM in the Eastern time zone, and (c) it's a school night, so a lot of these kids will be depending on their DVRs.

-- Don


----------



## lambertman

The ep itself has also been extended to 66 minutes.


----------



## sieglinde

Why do they do this? Put something males between the ages of 18-49 would enjoy.


----------



## SNJpage1

The show is going to have a football theme. The Glee club gets together with the football team to do a half time show. Music is a mash up of MJ's Thriller and another song I never heard of. Every one is dressed as zombies. Here is a link to a photo and the song.
http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/01/31/glee-preview-listen-to-the-full-thriller-heads-will-roll/


----------



## sinanju

sieglinde said:


> Why do they do this? Put something males between the ages of 18-49 would enjoy.


The difference between Glee and the Superbowl?

One has football players, cheerleaders, pop songs, and a strong ****-erotic undercurrent...

... and the other one is Glee.


----------



## sieglinde

LOL!!!! 
Superbowl this year has no cheerleaders.


----------



## SNJpage1

If they aren't going to have cheerleaders then they better have some sexy commercials.


----------



## Jeeters

Without trying to spoil anything, I heard the episode opens with cheerleaders doing a number in bikinis, specifically done to try and get the superbowl males to stick around and watch.


----------



## jsmeeker

Jeeters said:


> Without trying to spoil anything, I heard the episode opens with cheerleaders doing a number in bikinis, specifically done to try and get the superbowl males to stick around and watch.


I watch Glee anyway, but this will be nice.


----------



## That Don Guy

sieglinde said:


> Why do they do this? Put something males between the ages of 18-49 would enjoy.


And for Fox, that would be...what, exactly?

Here's the list of Fox's post-Super Bowl shows:
1996 - The X-Files
1999 - the premiere of Family Guy, followed by a Simpsons Super Bowl episode
2002 - hour-long Malcolm in the Middle
2005 - a Simpsons Super Bowl episode (Homer and Flanders put together the halftime show, "and in the second half, points count double"), followed by the premiere of American Dad
2008 - House



Jeeters said:


> Without trying to spoil anything, I heard the episode opens with cheerleaders doing a number in bikinis, specifically done to try and get the superbowl males to stick around and watch.


Here is a clip to the opening number.

-- Don


----------



## SorenTodd

lambertman said:


> The ep itself has also been extended to 66 minutes.


Thank you for this heads up. Of course, I was going to super-pad on both ends. I love me some Glee.


----------



## jlb

an image from the Katy Perry song:










and from the Thriller mashup










and this one.....










ooooops, sorry, that was a random hot pic of Lea Michelle


----------



## jsmeeker

Lea Michelle is also performing before the start of the Super Bowl. Not exactly sure what. I don't think it's the National Anthem, though.


----------



## jlb

........annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd in hindsight, who knew she was going to be so awesome while at the same time Xtina was so......um.........craptacular.


----------

